# Video Review: Corsair T30 Speicherkühler



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2009)

*Video Review: Corsair T30 Speicherkühler*

YouTube - (HD) Corsair ICE-T30 Sub ambient cooler


----------



## Dr.House (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Video Review: Corsair T30 Speicherkühler*

Preis und verfügbarkeit in Deutschland ?

Ansonsten "cooles" Teil.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Video Review: Corsair T30 Speicherkühler*

Infos zu Preis und Verfügbarkeit (nur im Corsair Shop) findest Du hier:
https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=833092


----------

